# Anyone with a 2 door car and roof rack??



## ALX (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm looking to purchase a Yakima roof rack this spring and I cannot find anyone that could show me a picture of any brand roof rack installed on a 2 door sport coupe. 
I currently drive a Mazda Mx6 and although I have a 4 door SUV i could use i would rather mount the rack to my car. Any help???

I'm mostly looking to see how the bars will be mounted since the rear 2 towers would have to be installed really close to the front ones in order to be under the window sill as most roof racks are attached.


----------



## Greebler (Jun 28, 2006)

This is the best I could find. Basically I don't think you can mount anything that is heavy, don't quote me. I am looking to get one for my civic since my rear spoiler is too big to clear a trunk rack.


----------



## ALX (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank so much for the quick response, that totally answered my question. I have to go with a roof rack as well because of my spoiler and I didn't want to go with one if the bars are so close together it makes the whole thing look weird.


----------



## perrin (Jul 24, 2006)

ALX said:


> Thank so much for the quick response, that totally answered my question. I have to go with a roof rack as well because of my spoiler and I didn't want to go with one if the bars are so close together it makes the whole thing look weird.


I have a yakima rack on my '05 mustang. Due to the large doors, the bars are actually a decent distance apart. Don't have a picture, sorry.

One thing you can do is get the extender accessory to move the rear bar further back if need be. The yakima website has a pretty good "what do I need to put _x_ on my car's roof" configuration wizard.

FWIW - I think the max load rating for the rack on my car was 100lb.


----------



## ALX (Aug 6, 2006)

I didn't know there was any kind of extender. I've gone through the Yakima site a million times and never seen it. I guess I just wasn't looking for it.


----------



## tdlav (Mar 12, 2006)

Here's the extender on my car.


----------



## ALX (Aug 6, 2006)

tdlav, thanks for the huge picture, that's exactly what I wanted to see. BTW how does the extender attach to your roof?


----------



## Stumpy_Steve (Aug 18, 2006)

I actually just talked to Yakima yesterday (see post - Yakimas Customer Service). I've got a 95 civic, and it was a close distance. The guy reccomended the extender thing, and since I bought it, it always seemed a little small. Anyway, you can read my posting about it. Yakima said I should buy the extender thing, but they're shipping me one for free since my situation, ect... My car looks like the blue civic, which I might add is pretty damn sick...


----------



## falco-kona (Jan 7, 2007)

ALX said:


> I'm looking to purchase a Yakima roof rack this spring and I cannot find anyone that could show me a picture of any brand roof rack installed on a 2 door sport coupe.
> I currently drive a Mazda Mx6 and although I have a 4 door SUV i could use i would rather mount the rack to my car. Any help???
> 
> I'm mostly looking to see how the bars will be mounted since the rear 2 towers would have to be installed really close to the front ones in order to be under the window sill as most roof racks are attached.


I also own a Mazda Mx6, a 1991 GT and after a long extensive search I was not able to come up with anything being available for my car. Let me know if you find anything out there.


----------



## perrin (Jul 24, 2006)

The extender clamps onto the roof using the clips that would normally be used on the rear towers. It then supports a bar on each side that connects the front and rear crossbars to add support to the (now) loose rear towers.

The Yakima name is "Q Stretch Kit" (Part # 8000134) and you can see a picture of it here.

http://www.yakima.com/Consumer/ProductPopup.aspx?Part1=8000134&sPart2=

The Yakima website shows it adding CAD$170 (US$145) to the total so you might want to try w/o it if cost is a factor.


----------



## ALX (Aug 6, 2006)

falco-kona said:


> I also own a Mazda Mx6, a 1991 GT and after a long extensive search I was not able to come up with anything being available for my car. Let me know if you find anything out there.


Well mine is a 93 so it's 2nd gen and Yakima carries racks for mine but If i see anything for a 91 i will surely let you know.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

Don't know if this helps but this is my Yakima on my '06 Civic:










The spacing is tight but I've never had any issues even with a couple FS bikes.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

*falco-kona* - I know this won't really help you, but we fabricated a custom towbar mount for our first generation '89 MX6 Turbo family daily driver. Obviously a huge undertaking as these things weren't designed for towing. (My Dad is a mechanic and had way too much time on his hands at the time!) 

Personally with pedals and front wheel off and a bit of creative manoeuvring I could mange to get my bike in the car with the back seats folded down. It's was usually a tight fit with the rear strut brace that sits between the shock towers. Much to my Dad's disgust I'm not really keen on tow bar mounted racks. Obviously two bikes are out of the question and it's not ideal if you have more then one passenger, but they're not exactly a huge car in the back anyway! 

After looking at the photos of some of the other two door cars posted in this thread I assume you should be able to find something that will work. The Yakima system that *BloorwestSiR* has just posted should work quite alright with a first generation MX6?

Same with the second generation MX6, I can't see there being an issue with most roof rack systems?

Dave.


----------



## falco-kona (Jan 7, 2007)

Low_Rider thank you very much for the insightful thinking. I am at the point with this car that I am not too sure if it is worth investing much into a bike rack. I am starting to have some problems with it, and as much as I love this car I might start looking for something new. 

I love the car to pieces and it has served me very well for over 5 years, I am just scared of running into larger problems.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

Keep in mind that you can move your rack from car to car. You'll just have to get the specific clip for the next car you get.

I've had my rack on a number of cars ( a '00 Jetta and 3 different Civics) already and I only had to buy new clips every time.

You install the new clips and adjust the dimensions according to what is listed by Yakima.


----------



## sosojeff (Feb 23, 2007)

BloorwestSiR said:


> Don't know if this helps but this is my Yakima on my '06 Civic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont need the stretch kit for yours? anyways i just got the main pieces together for my RSX ill post pictures when i get the chance.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

*Depends on what you want to carry*

When I asked about whether or not to get the stretch kit, Rack Attack said only if I plan on carrying more than 2 bikes or a box. This is confirmed by Yakima's website.

I may get a stretch kit in the future if I need it.


----------



## sosojeff (Feb 23, 2007)

heres mine


----------

